# Who is plowing with a SRW Flat/ Platform Bed?



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Looking for pics of Single Rear wheel flatbeds, im redoing our 09 Chevy Silverado 3500HD that got totaled in the tornado that took my bros house, and our shop along with all of our mowers, and equip... 

Its got a 8' 2" Boss Poly V Plow that needs a little work... We got the glass installed, new fender on its way, still looking for a bed... 

Please post any pics, and advice, ohh, what brand ur bed is too! 

Thanks!!!


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

clapper just did his ford f250 with a homemade flat bed. it looks great


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=103761


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

I plow with a SRW flatbed


----------



## advl66 (Feb 14, 2009)

not to derail the thread, but 02powerstroke, that truck is simply amazing.i hope to get a flatbed like that for mine soon.

rustykeg-goodluck to you and your brother..sorry to hear that your things were taken in a tornado


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

02powerstroke;1086210 said:


> I plow with a SRW flatbed


i was thinking how cool would that look with a ectoskeleton of a box made out of the same alum.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

I forgot to mention that the aluminum is a pain to keep that shiny so if you a low maintenance kinda person you might opt for a steel one


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

02powerstroke;1086455 said:


> I forgot to mention that the aluminum is a pain to keep that shiny so if you a low maintenance kinda person you might opt for a steel one


Yea, i was thinking the same thing... Aluminum looks nice, and is lighter... But

Its a 1 ton, so we could use some weight back there, and my other bro has a newer Pete quad axle dump (big one) with a aluminum bed, and i used to wash his trucks, and it was a pain to keep it looking nice...

And steel is cheaper...

Nice truck by the way tho, looks slick...


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

I built this bed years ago just to give you some ideas. Truck and bed are since gone.
T.J.

http://www.tjsperformance.com/chevytruck.htm


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

nice job tj you are a good welder imo you probably made your boss look bad hahaha


----------



## Chris Leonard (Nov 13, 2006)

We built a flat bed for our truck this spring. It works pretty good as it is easy to load and has a lot more room. Here are two pictures I had on my phone of it.


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

rusty_keg_3;1086668 said:


> Yea, i was thinking the same thing... Aluminum looks nice, and is lighter... But
> 
> Its a 1 ton, so we could use some weight back there, and my other bro has a newer Pete quad axle dump (big one) with a aluminum bed, and i used to wash his trucks, and it was a pain to keep it looking nice...
> 
> ...


If you do a steel flatbed, I think you'll find that the flatbed weighs more than the stock bed. I thought I read in one of your other posts that you have a sander for this truck as well, if that is the case, you'll have more than enough weight in the back.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

*1991 dodge w250 cummins*









sorry about the awful quality phone pic


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

don't blame the camera for it being a dodge


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

02powerstroke;1087179 said:


> don't blame the camera for it being a dodge




Nice looking Ford '02. I've always thought that you have one of the best looking flatbeds.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

watch your mouth mr shortflatbedmytrucklookslikeithasdownssyndromeimjealousbecauseidriveaford


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

randomb0b123;1087185 said:


> watch your mouth mr shortflatbedmytrucklookslikeithasdownssyndromeimjealousbecauseidriveaford


lol yup jealous that's the word I would use :laughing:


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

i totally understand id feel the same way if i drove a ford. people swap cummins into broken powerjokes very often, have yet to see a dodge with one of those silly poorly built international harvester things under the hood


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

Yeah nothing pegs my jealousy meter to 10 like an outdated truck with a whooped out outdated plow on it man I'm just signing off for the night before it gets the best of me.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

yup its an outdated truck with an outdated plow its the worst riding noisiest big ugly smelliest truck ive ever ridden in....... but it will outpush a silly powerjoke without breaking a sweat


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

IPLOWSNO;1086943 said:


> nice job tj you are a good welder imo you probably made your boss look bad hahaha


Yea, very nice looking stuff man... And welds



Chris Leonard;1087053 said:


> We built a flat bed for our truck this spring. It works pretty good as it is easy to load and has a lot more room. Here are two pictures I had on my phone of it.


That looks nice... How many man hrs, and how much money into that?



USMCMP5811;1087080 said:


> If you do a steel flatbed, I think you'll find that the flatbed weighs more than the stock bed. I thought I read in one of your other posts that you have a sander for this truck as well, if that is the case, you'll have more than enough weight in the back.


Yea, BUT it got perdy messed up by the tornado, so i think we wont be able to use it this year...



randomb0b123;1087118 said:


> sorry about the awful quality phone pic


That looks slick



02powerstroke;1087179 said:


> don't blame the camera for it being a dodge


haha



randomb0b123;1087198 said:


> yup its an outdated truck with an outdated plow its the worst riding noisiest big ugly smelliest truck ive ever ridden in....... but it will outpush a silly powerjoke without breaking a sweat





02powerstroke;1087194 said:


> Yeah nothing pegs my jealousy meter to 10 like an outdated truck with a whooped out outdated plow on it man I'm just signing off for the night before it gets the best of me.


Hey boys, be nice... Lets not get off subject... lol


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

randomb0b123;1087198 said:


> yup its an outdated truck with an outdated plow its the worst riding noisiest big ugly smelliest truck ive ever ridden in....... but it will outpush a silly powerjoke without breaking a sweat


with out trying to jump off subject, you will most likely out pus him because he has a power adder and will rost all 4 will you making the crowd go home with a bunch of soot in the nose from all the unburnt fuelussmileyflag im going to take the fords side

sorry back on subject now.


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

the new boss 92;1087518 said:


> with out trying to jump off subject, you will most likely out pus him because *he has a power adder and will rost all 4 will you making the crowd go home with a bunch of soot in the nose from all the unburnt fuelussmileyflag im going to take the fords side *
> 
> sorry back on subject now.


Ahhhhhh, but, at the cost of how much money for that power add on? As for the old iron, give me a flat blade screwdriver,a hammer and about 5 minutes and the old iron will be spinning all 4 as well for no money invested..wesport

I'd rather be cummin than strokin....  besides, diesel smoke makes real chicks horney...lol


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

USMCMP5811;1087562 said:


> Ahhhhhh, but, at the cost of how much money for that power add on? As for the old iron, give me a flat blade screwdriver,a hammer and about 5 minutes and the old iron will be spinning all 4 as well for no money invested..wesport
> 
> I'd rather be cummin than strokin....  besides, diesel smoke makes real chicks horney...lol


thankyou my friend you havent gone over to the dark side


----------



## Chris Leonard (Nov 13, 2006)

rusty_keg_3;1087456 said:


> That looks nice... How many man hrs, and how much money into that?


Not sure on the total hours but the total cost was close to $1500 with the lights and paint.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

rusty_keg_3;1087456 said:


> Yea, very nice looking stuff man... And welds
> 
> That looks nice... How many man hrs, and how much money into that?
> 
> ...


I only flew off the handle cause this guy comes on here and ****s all over another members new truck for no reason....


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

i dont understand this the post is for srw flatbed pics so i post one of mine and this guy starts shoot saying dont blame the camera for it being a dodge but then im accused of starting it?


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

randomb0b123;1087115 said:


> ive heard that all fords always break no matter what and always will the only way your ford wont break is by not driving it





randomb0b123;1086813 said:


> hahahahahah 6 leaker hahahaha junk


So I said hey why not return the favor ya know? I wouldn't want you to feel left out in anyway.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

95 F250 with homemade flatbed that I bought from Midwest Landscaping in NOVI.

One thing I love flatbed and 1 thing I hate. Don't ever use wood floor they shrink and swollen everyday if rain then sun.

I suggested put wood floor and put thin steel sheet cover.










http://s92.photobucket.com/albums/l3/makitabosch/First plow truck/?action=view&current=DSCN0063.jpg


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

Dear Dodge owners,
We Ford drivers bought our trucks because they are solid performers with a decent transmission. Not bulletproof, but decent. They don't have cheaply built interiors. The interior on my brother's 98 Laramie 2500 is about as nice as our 04F550 XL with power windows locks + mirrors. Yes it's an XL not an XLT. Vinyl bench seat with rubber floor and XL badges. 
We never argued that the Cummins was anything but superior up to 2010. The new Powerstrokes are giving Cummins a run for their money. That being said we didn't buy the trucks just because of the engine. We bought our trucks because they're a nice overall package with a decent engine. The Cummins is definitely superior in most instances. 
Basically what I'm saying is we buy Fords with Powerstrokes. You buy Cummins engines with Dodges wrapped around them. 
Dodges also tend to rot out faster. My 99.5 F350 isn't close to as rotted as my brother's 98.5 2500 and both trucks have spent their entire lives in Connecticut under similar circumstances (neither one plows)
I really wouldn't hesitate to own a Dodge but for my situation my Ford works great. That being said if the 7.3 Powerstroke in it ever blows up it will get a CR Cummins.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

randomb0b123;1087574 said:


> thankyou my friend you havent gone over to the dark side


paint that blade black and it would look so much better imo


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Ohh, we ordered a flat bed last week... It will be in 2 weeks topps...


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

IPLOWSNO;1089805 said:


> paint that blade black and it would look so much better imo


its actually at the sandblasting shop now getting stripped and powdercoated blue


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

7.3 Plower;1089774 said:


> Dear Dodge owners,
> We Ford drivers bought our trucks because they are solid performers with a decent transmission. Not bulletproof, but decent. They don't have cheaply built interiors. The interior on my brother's 98 Laramie 2500 is about as nice as our 04F550 XL with power windows locks + mirrors. Yes it's an XL not an XLT. Vinyl bench seat with rubber floor and XL badges.
> We never argued that the Cummins was anything but superior up to 2010. The new Powerstrokes are giving Cummins a run for their money. That being said we didn't buy the trucks just because of the engine. We bought our trucks because they're a nice overall package with a decent engine. The Cummins is definitely superior in most instances.
> Basically what I'm saying is we buy Fords with Powerstrokes. You buy Cummins engines with Dodges wrapped around them.
> ...


seriously....i agree. i think the ultimate truck would be a 1997 f350 ex cab fummins aka ford with a cummins (no silly powerjokes) with a zf trans. you have a great engine and a trans that dosent care what you do it it and a dana 60 up front, cant beat it.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

that truck was maroon right??????????????


----------

